# Piano Lessons



## nyanda (Apr 30, 2012)

I am interested in teaching private piano lesson in Dubai starting with the school year.
Does anyone know about how much people pay/charge for lessons?


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Varies, what were you thinking of charging?


----------



## nyanda (Apr 30, 2012)

Well I charge $25 US here for 1/2 hour.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

nyanda said:


> Well I charge $25 US here for 1/2 hour.


I know teachers who charge AED90 and I know teachers who charge double or triple that. I think what you charge in the US is equivalent to the AED 90 price range which if I was looking for a private piano lesson is what I would expect to pay. You can advertise for more and you might be lucky  good luck


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Even though everyone does it, please realize that working without a visa to have this side business, is illegal.  You are suppose to set up a business in one of the free zones that would allow you to have this type of business and go from there. Just wanted to put that out there. 

The price difference, is between people who actually are doing it as a legit business vs people who are doing it on the side illegally and probly even more importantly, between nationality/passport holders.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Even though everyone does it, please realize that working without a visa to have this side business, is illegal.  You are suppose to set up a business in one of the free zones that would allow you to have this type of business and go from there. Just wanted to put that out there.
> 
> The price difference, is between people who actually are doing it as a legit business vs people who are doing it on the side illegally and probly even more importantly, between nationality/passport holders.


Agreed, I did almost ask if this was going to be the main income/business and suggest if not then they be aware that their employer may be very unhappy with it! If they setting up as a business then its all hunky dory, if not, be informed its not legal.


----------



## nyanda (Apr 30, 2012)

I will have a work visa to teach music.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

nyanda said:


> I will have a work visa to teach music.


is that within a school or for your own business?


----------



## nyanda (Apr 30, 2012)

It will be for my school. I'm not sure that terms of the type of visa just yet. Nothing has been finalized.


----------

